# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Breeding Boraras urophthalmoides

## Xema

I am quite interested to breed this little fish...

Have any infomation about it?

----------


## Quixotic

One of my favourite fishes!

Have not read any breeding accounts but I am guessing it may not be any different from breeding _Boraras maculatus_.

Think Mick should be able to provide some pointers. I would be interested to know too.

----------


## mickthefish

you got it right quixotic, the mac's _B.urophthalmoides_ 's and _B.briggitae_ all bred in a similar way,

for ease i would suggest you fill half your tank with java-moss, put a male and 3-4 females and leave them to it.
when you get fry there is no need to put infusoria in the tank as it's already giving it's own supply, you'll know when they've bred the females go very slim, i recently sold all my youngsters, and without doing anything but supply a bit of space for them they produced 70 fry over a three month period.

so go for it.

mick

----------


## Xema

Thank, very useful info.

Why half full tank is needed???

And How can I distinguise between males are females in no-breeding time?

Thanks in advance

----------


## mickthefish

hi xema
i did'nt mean half full of water but java-moss, if you can put that much in it acts as a barrier where the fry can take refuge until large enough to go in open water.

there are different colour variations with this fish depending on where they were caught, but usually the male is the brighter of the two sexes and the females more fuller bodied, if i can get a decent picture of the two sexes i'll post them in a day or two.

hope this explains it better.
cheers

mick

----------


## Quixotic

Great info Mick. One question though, how big do the fishes get to be considered mature enough for breeding?

I have rather small size ones, about 1.5cm to 2cm max. Are they considered mature enough for breeding?

----------


## mickthefish

no problems quixotic, get to spawning them my fish are all your smaller size of 1.5cm, i know there's a red form out there but have never seen it only heard about it.

mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Hey mick, do you monitor the kH and pH of the water before you put them in?

----------


## mickthefish

every time but the kh stay within 3-4 all the time its the ph that alters in my tanks, to breed this group of fish i aim to keep the ph at 6-6.4.
cheers
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Interesting... i had no idea the kH could go that high without killing the eggs.

----------


## mickthefish

sorry Xn, i meant the gh is 3-4, i don't have a test-kit for kh.
i'll have to get one though if you ask about kh i'd like to give an answer.

micxk

----------


## Xema

I have a little tank with snails in, It has pH 6,3; kH 2; gH 5 and EC 190 uS.

I have into some lymnaea sp., planorbarius and melanoides... Do you think that snail can be a problem to breed it?

----------


## mickthefish

Xema, that will depend on what snail it is, if it's the small ramshorn snail they will be fine as they eat infertile eggs, if it's the trumpet snail they eat eggs as do most snails.
your parameters are good.

mick

----------

